# Gun storage



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Daughter gave me a present. Products form this company. Interested in giving them a try . Rifle rod system and hand gun racks.

https://www.storemoreguns.com/gun-safe-accessories/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a similar product (rifle rods) in my gun......... um............. 'storage area'. 

You can't just stick them anywhere.... you need to 'balance' the boomstick under it otherwise it will bow the rod and probably eventually distort it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's nice to line guns up so they're easier to get at. No more emptying half the safe to get at the back gun. Plus no more wasted space with shelves.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Got something similar. It helped me store securely one more rifle then before. Might not sound like much but I'm happy.
In my case I think that the limitation is due to glass on most of the rifles. I think if they were without the glass is get to store more using the rod system.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Optics are always going to take up room. Add to that rather large rifles . And space you can save helps. I am waiting to mess with the new stuff until I am in the right mood, and 20 below with blow snow. That way when I start handling them ,just don't say the heck with it and go shoot some.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

I know that the optics will take up room. I mentioned the fact that I only gained space for one because when I read the original product description it talked about all the room I will regain. 

I have to say that I was sceptical about that and mainly wanted them standing up fairly securely and gain room for maybe one or two. So I met my goal without much disappointment but I could see folks investing into this and saying: where's all that extra room I'm supposed to have 😉


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You have to have a plan when putting them in. If you don't balance the gun under the rod, they'll start to tip over and distort the rod over time. So each rifle needs to have a specific 'home' in the safe. You can't lay it out with your shotties in the back and your ARs and AKs in front, then just decide to swap them without moving the rods.


----------



## Henny_M (Dec 12, 2020)

Yeah, guns definitely need their storage spaces as well. It keeps the gun safe and also easier for you to pick. All gun enthusiast out here can have a look at a list of gun youtube channels where they can get some shooting tips along with gun safety and prepping ideas. I was taken by this beautiful blog and sharing it with you all

https://gunreloading101.com/best-gun-youtube-channels/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I gave the product a fair chance And rate it a No/Go. I will put some use to it Daughter gave it to me . I will not acquire anymore.
Yes I managed to get a couple more in the vault
The rods are sloppy as heck in any but a .22 and some what ok in 5.56.
The so called Velcro they supply is just shy of worthless .


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I prefer the umbrella stand, the hall closet, the bottom of the clothes hamper. the top shelf of the pantry... etc.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So my wife and I talking over a glass or two.. or three of wine last night and wound up on the topic of a gun safe. I’m pretty much like Bigfoot.... but, now that my wife bought HER first gun (a kimber 357 of all things) she says we need a safe. Ok. Fair enough. I said there are a bunch of good 12 gun safes out there with excellent fire and water ratings. 

She looked at me and said.. you have X rifles and X handguns.. right. 

Yes, I answered. And that would fit in the safe. 

I guess it was the wrong answer as she said.. .it doesn’t include the rifles and handguns I’m going to buy.

Hot damn!!! I new there was a reason I married her.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> So my wife and I talking over a glass or two.. or three of wine last night and wound up on the topic of a gun safe. I'm pretty much like Bigfoot.... but, now that my wife bought HER first gun (a kimber 357 of all things) she says we need a safe. Ok. Fair enough. I said there are a bunch of good 12 gun safes out there with excellent fire and water ratings.
> 
> She looked at me and said.. you have X rifles and X handguns.. right.
> 
> ...


Where is the quadruple like button at?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I prefer the umbrella stand, the hall closet, the bottom of the clothes hamper. the top shelf of the pantry... etc.


I tried that method, but there a couple that I can't seem to find


----------

